# Pondering a problem--really need  some help



## GaryHibbert (Jun 25, 2019)

A friend of mine had a pig butchered--just cut up, wrapped, and frozen.  Nothing smoked.
Here's the problem.  The butcher was obviously not the brightest bulb on the tree.  He sliced up the entire belly into thick cut (1/4") slices.  Cut it up so it looks like bacon, but isn't cured or smoked.  My buddy is NOT a happy camper.  
He asked me if I could do anything with all this sliced pork to turn it into bacon.  What do you folks think about this??  (Aside from the fact that he should have just shot the butcher!!!)
I've only made one batch of bacon, using John's method ( 

 Bearcarver
 ).  The bacon turned out fantastic except for being a bit too salty, so the next time I planned to soak it for an hour before smoking.  Can I, and how can I, use John's TQ and brown sugar method on this already sliced belly?  How would I calculate the amount of TQ and the curing time?  Any guesses on soaking time?
Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm just spitballing here since I've never cured and smoked already sliced belly, but I wonder if you could tie it all together with butcher's twine, weigh it, and use the appropriate amount of cure.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't know if I would shoot the butcher, maybe a warning shot across his bow. as for curing and smoking is there any way you could tie it together and make like a roast and maybe cure and smoke it that way. as for curing I usually use pop's brine. maybe bearcarver can help with the curing problem.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> A friend of mine had a pig butchered--just cut up, wrapped, and frozen.  Nothing smoked.
> Here's the problem.  The butcher was obviously not the brightest bulb on the tree.  He sliced up the entire belly into thick cut (1/4") slices.  Cut it up so it looks like bacon, but isn't cured or smoked.  My buddy is NOT a happy camper.
> He asked me if I could do anything with all this sliced pork to turn it into bacon.  What do you folks think about this??  (Aside from the fact that he should have just shot the butcher!!!)
> I've only made one batch of bacon, using John's method (
> ...




I would try laying it out flat in a ziplock, with the right amount of TQ & Brown Sugar, by weight. Then cure it for the right amount of days (by thickness), which won't be many, if it's not stacked very thick. Salt Fry test it to see if it needs soaking, and continue from there.
And I agree---Shoot the Butcher!

If you actually want to do this, contact me & I'll go into more detail.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2019)

sorry about repeating the tying me and 5grill must have benn typing at the same time


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I would try laying it out flat in a ziplock, with the right amount of TQ & Brown Sugar, by weight. Then cure it for the right amount of days (by thickness), which won't be many, if it's not stacked very thick. Salt Fry test it to see if it needs soaking, and continue from there.
> And I agree---Shoot the Butcher!
> 
> If you actually want to do this, contact me & I'll go into more detail.
> ...


bear are you talking about the curing or shooting the butcher!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 25, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I'm just spitballing here since I've never cured and smoked already sliced belly, but I wonder if you could tie it all together with butcher's twine, weigh it, and use the appropriate amount of cure.





smokerjim said:


> I don't know if I would shoot the butcher, maybe a warning shot across his bow. as for curing and smoking is there any way you could tie it together and make like a roast and maybe cure and smoke it that way. as for curing I usually use pop's brine. maybe bearcarver can help with the curing problem.



Thanks.  I never thought about doing it that way.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I would try laying it out flat in a ziplock, with the right amount of TQ & Brown Sugar, by weight. Then cure it for the right amount of days (by thickness), which won't be many, if it's not stacked very thick. Salt Fry test it to see if it needs soaking, and continue from there.
> And I agree---Shoot the Butcher!
> 
> If you actually want to do this, contact me & I'll go into more detail.
> ...



Thanks John.  I had thought about that, but we're talking about a whole belly here.  I don't think I have that many ziplock bags.
What do you think about the other two responses that suggested stacking the slices up and making a large piece out of them?
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2019)

also if you know your local butcher maybe he can run it through a netter for you, you might have to break it up in 3 pieces or so. this might make it more uniform.


----------



## Mofatguy (Jun 25, 2019)

Slap it in the fry pan, salt to taste and eat! Fresh side fried like this is a treat! Just as good as bacon!


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 25, 2019)

You could try a 10% brine method.  Take the weight of the meat and add 10% of the weight in water.  Then use a standard bacon cure recipe for the weight of meat, water, and salt.  I can provide formulas or calculations for you if you wish.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 25, 2019)

I see this posted alot.  No one really has a answer.  I agree with Bears way of bunching it up and curing.  I see JC posting the 10% cure which I use alot on my hams I cure and turn out great.  I think pops cure would work too.  BUT do you have cure #1 or can you get it?  That will determine what process you can use.


BUT, what do I know.?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> And I agree---Shoot the Butcher!
> 
> If you actually want to do this, contact me & I'll go into more detail.
> 
> Bear



Wow you folks in PA really take your pig butchering seriously. 

Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 25, 2019)

I had the same problem once... Pop's told me just to tie them up..  So I did..  I did a really lousy job...  I was pretty disappointed with the results...  as for your last time being to salty...  I'm gonna have to say that's the results of using TQ instead of cure #1...  So I say just do the best you can and see what happens ... 

WAITTTTTTT....  Take the slices back to the butcher and tell him you want to trade for a whole belly (instead of shooting him)...   I know it won't be from the "homegrown" hog...  but ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> *What do you think about the other two responses that suggested stacking the slices up and making a large piece out of them?*
> Gary




I like that---As long as you can keep them tied together good, so they don't move around & separate.
Then I would measure the thickness of the thickest place to get your curing time in days, going by my formula on my "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" step by step.
That one will give you the amount of TQ to use per weight too.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh what do I do lot of suggestions here Gary keep us posted for the final.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I like that---As long as you can keep them tied together good, so they don't move around & separate.
> Then I would measure the thickness of the thickest place to get your curing time in days, going by my formula on my "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" step by step.
> That one will give you the amount of TQ to use per weight too.
> 
> Bear





HalfSmoked said:


> Oh what do I do lot of suggestions here Gary keep us posted for the final.
> 
> Warren



Yeah, this is the route I figure will work the best.  So I'll give it a try.
I'm real busy with work right now, working 12 hours a day 7 days a week (except for rain days), so just not sure when I'll be able to start.
I'll definitely post this smoke.  LOL
Gary


----------



## PrairieGeek (Jun 26, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I don't know if I would shoot the butcher, maybe a warning shot across his bow. as for curing and smoking is there any way you could tie it together and make like a roast and maybe cure and smoke it that way. as for curing I usually use pop's brine. maybe bearcarver can help with the curing problem.


It's called side pork. Fry it like bacon with a little salt. Or smoke it and cure it the same as bacon. No harm no foul


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 27, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, this is the route I figure will work the best.  So I'll give it a try.
> I'm real busy with work right now, working 12 hours a day 7 days a week (except for rain days), so just not sure when I'll be able to start.
> I'll definitely post this smoke.  LOL
> Gary




At least its not ice road trucking now.    

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 28, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> At least its not ice road trucking now.
> 
> Warren



Yeah Warren.  Its been raining for 2 weeks.  More like swamp road trucking.  LOL
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Jun 28, 2019)

I like Bear's approach.
Honestly you should be able to use any *approach* that sliced jerky uses but instead use no marinade.  
People dry season cure jerky meat slices all the time and then throw them in the smoker and smoke them.

I would think you may want to do the same but just cold smoke (no heat) the pork strips so you don't turn them into jerky and you get bacon instead.

I've never done bacon this way but to me the logic is sound knowing that jerky guys do basically the same curing process :)

I hope this info helps!


----------



## webs05 (Jul 18, 2019)

Anything updates? I'm curious how this is going to turn out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2019)

webs05 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 24, 2019)

Late to the party, so....

Sucks the butcher sliced the slab prior to curing and smoking.
I like the tying idea. won't matter a hill of beans during curing, but will while smoking. I would also use skewers on both ends along with tying, this way you could actually hang the slab for smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

Turn out the lights, The party's over!! 

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 24, 2019)

Need a fat lady singing  emoji .


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 24, 2019)

You two just can't let it go...

Members are not the only ones that view this forum. There are hundreds of people that view this forum (and others) daily as guests. Someone else may have this same issue and may search the web or this forum to find a solution, and run upon this thread. Thus the reason I posted...for the archive.


----------

